# Water tank for Older Hymers



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Afternoon campers. 

I'm just wondering if there is anyone out there who knows where I might lay my hands on a water tank that looks like the one in this picture. It's not a brilliant shot - I lifted it from EBay for the purposes of this post. 

The van we might be buying has had the water tank taken out and replaced with a series of bottles. We'd really like to locate an original or something like. 

Darren at Hymer UK looked it up on the microfish thing and it's been discontinued sadly. 

If there's no original to be had do you think someone might make one for us?

Thank you


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon JackieP,

If you would be kind enough to confirm the model and mode year of your Hymer, I will double check Darren's response for you and I will contact Hymer to see if they can suggest an alternative, however I will need you to PM me your VIN to do this.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank you Chris. PM sent. 

Please don't let that stop anyone else replying though to say they have one sitting in their shed!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Google CAK Tanks

http://www.caktanks.co.uk/


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm flagging this up again to see if anyone can help. 

We're still having no luck sourcing a tank. 

CaC Tanks cannot help us as none of their ready made tanks are close in size and they do not do made to measure. 

So just wondering if anyone knows of a company anywhere who might manufacture one for us. 

Thank you.


----------



## Storageman (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi
Have you tried this company who, according to website, make tanks for motorhomes? http://www.plasticwatertanks.co.uk/

John


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks for that John. Have you used them
and would you recommend?


----------



## Storageman (Feb 2, 2008)

No never used them got them through our wonderful friend Mr Google.

John


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Would you believe it. We've found the exact replacement from a breakers. £40 with £10 delivery. Delighted! 

Can't wait to have a shower again!


----------

